# happy



## Cirdan (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally managed to get my sensai in a leg lock during randori yesterday and make him tap out. Feeling sooo happy now  

He had his revenge after. Let`s not talk about that... :uhyeah:


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats!! 

Let me gues, you can still feel his revenge?


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 16, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> Let me gues, you can still feel his revenge?


 
Yep, but it is the good kind of pain. I`ll be back for more later today.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 16, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Yep, but it is the good kind of pain. I`ll be back for more later today.


 
Good Luck!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Finally managed to get my sensai in a leg lock during randori yesterday and make him tap out. Feeling sooo happy now
> 
> He had his revenge after. Let`s not talk about that... :uhyeah:


Good job!

Payback is a *****, ain't it?


----------

